# cottonwood burls



## jimmyjames

Anybody ever worked with cottonwood burl? Next week I'm taking down a giant cottonwood that has gigantic burls all over it, a quick Google search yields some nice photos and looks like it should be worth getting. The burls are as big or bigger than my walnut burl I got in the spring


----------



## DKMD

I've gotten a few locally... Definitely worth getting! All the ones I've seen have been small though.


----------



## DKMD

goslin99 said:


> ... where do you love again?


Kinda personal, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Unless you know the burl is rotten it is always worth milling. At the least you get some curly swirly grain! If you get some good eye burl all the better


----------



## SDB777

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Gifs/icon_worthless.gif


We are wood-a-holics, we need photo's........please?






Scott (just saying.....) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777

Jimmy.....did you get any cutting off that chunk yet?



Scott (where's the popcorn gif) B


----------



## Mike Jones

Cottonwood that I have turned is a bit stringy and requires the tools to be sharp-sharp. I local guy with a mill took down a monster cottonwood and found beautiful grain colors, browns, reds, purple and yellows along with figure throughout...not just in the burls. I would say that it is well worth the effort to cut it up.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'll have the coffee ready in the morning by the time you get back from harvesting that burl. no point in waiting until next week and chancing weather


----------



## jimmyjames

Hopefully I will get to cut that burl down Monday, working in a different timber now that has a tons of other burls, almost every kind of tree in it has burls, not a very healthy timber, burls about basketball size+ everywhere, going to cut a couple tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Used to be a guy set up just outside of town that did chainsaw carvings. All he used was cottonwood logs (pickup full of them). Pretty carvings.

Ray


----------



## LSCG

not a great pic but here's a set of grips I made using cottonwood burl, it was around two years ago so I can't really remember how easy it was to work but I don't think it was that hard.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/custom%201911%20grips/P1010581.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Here's a small piece I have left and I would say definitely get all u can ! Smells a lil funky when u cut it, but Stabilzed pieces turn well for me, n my short turning life that is .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## elnino

cottonwood is great for bowls. any part of the trunk will probably be desired. i can contact some locals in the AAW and you would probably be able to sell the blanks or the trunk log that isn't burl....bowl turners will love the little bits of burl/swirl in the cottonwood. I think it is great for coring too....wish i was closer but i can contact some folks that might be local pickups.


----------



## elnino

is this the tree?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_l_Ehl-Jcx3g/TQGrI1LXVDI/AAAAAAAAAIg/4EiX34nb5rY/s1600/cottonwood.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## simihacker

I like the way Cottonwood turns if it's an old tree with rotten insides it's likely to smell unkind
Here is a natural edge hollow form turned on my trusty Rockwell Delta
And here is a link of the fallen tree I found a while back
At YouTube "Simihacker"

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Parks

A friend cut one just yesterday. Not a burl but a log 42 feet down in a quarry near the Colorado River. We assume a long ago flood victim.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## shadetree_1

JR Parks said:


> A friend cut one just yesterday. Not a burl but a log 42 feet down in a quarry near the Colorado River. We assume a long ago flood victim.
> 
> View attachment 41180


 
Love to have some of that!! Is any of it for sale?


----------



## Molokai

JR Parks said:


> A friend cut one just yesterday. Not a burl but a log 42 feet down in a quarry near the Colorado River. We assume a long ago flood victim.
> 
> View attachment 41180


Nice wood. Beautiful color. Wonder how it will look finished!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

shadetree_1 said:


> Love to have some of that!! Is any of it for sale?


Joe,
Not mine-darn it. My friend usually sells but the whole board. He will air dry for a while then kd.


----------

